# my new viv room project



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

hi all this is going be my new viv room my partner iain kinda caught on that the vivs were getting more and more so he said right enoughs enough lol so iam now banished to my own room hehe i post more pics as the project goes on


----------



## chameleonkev (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm narrating my own as wel, good luck with yours it's a lot of effort but well worth the hard work. That's what you've got to keep telling your self anyway lol


----------



## steven1 (Jun 15, 2012)

that will be great when done


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*thanks*



steven1 said:


> that will be great when done


 thank you iam going to post more pics as i go along with the build


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*this what it looked like b4 the work started*








oh by the way its not me in the pic its my long suffering hubby lol iam crap at DIY LOL :lol2:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looking good so far keep us updated, those vivs n reps do kind of creep up on you dont they :lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

That looks like a nice size room! 

What you keeping in there mate ???


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*the critters*

the critters have started to move in 
so far what will be living in here 
1 bearded dragon 
2 pantha chams
2 yemen chams
3 pgmy chams 
2 golden day geko 
1 crested geko
2 milk frogs 
4 red eyed tree frogs
4 clown frogs 
6 reed frogs 
3 blue dart frogs 
1 trinadad spider 
1 millipede 
7 moaning geko 
3 fan toed geko 
i think thats all 

and i will be getting more dart froggies soon 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:
and all are kept to very high standards


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Crickey brilliant collection one question why no snake !!! Lol


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

Good Question!:whistling2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Get involved lol my oh hate them but she has to deal with them, snake or her I know what I would choose, and so does she, that why she got me one for me birthday lol Dnt get me wrong love the lizards too lol


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

looks great! cant wait to see it when its finished 
regards
J B Owens


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

where the hell did yu put the plug to tht extention!!!!!!!!! hahahahhahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

if you need any wood etc just come into homebase on bath road on tuesday, wednesday or thursday between 1 and 8pm and i can get you 20 per cent discount as i work there, just let me know when you would be coming. looking good by the way


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*errrrrrmmmm*

i have a huge phobia of snakes lol honest 
they make me all sweaty 
and hot and the i get sick :lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Each to their own I'm terrified of spider mate lol


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

lucky my hubbys a electrition so hes put in sep fuse box and i have it all on plugged to that also the room will be all secruity cam like the outside the house lol


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

you ever over this way hun give me a shout nip in for coffee


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Ove the camera gotta make sure no one nicke them !!!


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*up*

yup hence the camera on the house 
we got great neighbours as well and i have amazing house sitters that love and understand each my pets needs 
:2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Makes a change lol neighbours that understand us lol mine are pants Lol


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*New pics room update*


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

That's a lot of vivs mate your electric company must love you:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Looking good any plans for a new edition or two?? Every rep room needs a new one for the grand opening


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*yup*

hope get more frogs darts maybe electric wise low watt bulbs energy uv bulbs and its heated the smaller the room the easier to heat thermostat everything lol


----------



## steven1 (Jun 15, 2012)

that looks awesome i would love something like that


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*the chameleon*

the chameleon painting is of my ye.
men cham i had to have put to sleep last yr at the age of 9yrs old . The painting was done by a friend it captured yoda so much .she might do commisions .


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

thats a great looking rep room, whats the largest lizard youve got in there (or will be putting in there) as the case may be.


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Coming along great! Making me very jelous lol
Regards
JB Owens


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

only largest is frank my beardie in the big wooded viv 
i wont be going for anything larger .
thanks for your like not finished yet going to put bamboo on the shelfs and fake plants around yet


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I expect more pic if there's Still more your doin I have to say from the first post on this thread it didn't take you long, very quick with a screwdriver!!! Keep up the good work : victory:


----------



## joshg (Jun 26, 2012)

looks awesome :2thumb:


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*Viv room update*

HI GUYS HERES A UPDATE 
HOPE YOU LIKE


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

We both know you'll still need *more* room for extra vivs...


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*wall art*

the wonderfull wall art 
was painted for me by a friend Racheal rose its titled lizard king 
its a potrait of my yemen cham yoda that died of the great age of 9 yrs old .. anybody interested in wall art of their liards snakes contact me i forward your details 
xxx scot:2thumb:


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*noo*



Ron Magpie said:


> We both know you'll still need *more* room for extra vivs...


 no my loverly friend that is it i got 2 huge vivs to do then one massive project for my liveing room that it . but hasnt my wonderfull hubby done amazing friggin job .lol


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

This looks amazing! :2thumb:


----------



## The Animal Shed (Apr 16, 2012)

love it! :2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Looking good mate !!!!!!!!!:notworthy:

Tell me any new additions since we last spoke ???


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

That's a pretty impressive collection you've got there.I wish i had a spare room to turn in to a rep room. however ive got a 13'x11' shed but that's that my two pit bikes in so wont be able to.

congrats on your room though.


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*not*



Bradleybradleyc said:


> Looking good mate !!!!!!!!!:notworthy:
> 
> Tell me any new additions since we last spoke ???


 hi there nope not at moment but i hope to have more dart frogs soon 
:lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Fair enought I will let you off as I can see you have been very busy again, I am jealous !!! I need a bigger house lol

Ooooh I been looking at the little dart frogs very nice range of colours and I love the fact they do well in groups (think it nice when animals can have company):2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

that room is amazing i want it:2thumb:


----------

